
Spotify’s Algorithm Knows What You Want to Listen To - bryanrasmussen
https://onezero.medium.com/how-spotifys-algorithm-knows-exactly-what-you-want-to-listen-to-4b6991462c5c
======
ariyadi
Spotify can't keep up with my musical tastes, just repeat what I play.

